# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Lichtflitsen zien

## tine1949

Wanneer ik `s nachts hoest zie ik lichtflitsen,
wat kan dat betekenen?

----------


## Agnes574

Vaak komt dit door de druk in je hoofd die ontstaat als je moet hoesten... meestal kan dit geen kwaad. Als je je zorgen blijft maken kan een bezoek aan je huisarts echt geen kwaad.

Sterkte!

----------

